# ABC Transfers



## Bernie1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Has anyone used ABC Transfers for Custom work. I have my own artwork and they are sending me samples I requested of their work. Their prices are a lot better than the last ten price list I have checked out. Any recommendation for this company?
Thank you
Bernice


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

There is some discussion about ABC in this thread....http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t172527.html


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Never AGAIN!


----------

